# Horseback Riders to Malign Hunters to Gov?



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

I have learned that the horseback riders have a special meeting with the Governor on Monday to request that he veto the Sunday bow hunting bill. They are urging their 800 members to write about their negative experiences with hunters while horseback riding and to submit them in "document form." 

They will state that hunters and horseback riders cannot peacefully co-exist. If true, it is my opinion it has more to do with their elitist view of the world than with problem hunters. I offer some facts below. 

Please send the Governor the below letter now in order to neutralize the efforts of the horseback riding community to malign hunters during their audience with the Governor. 

Call the Governor now: 

(609) 292-6000 

Copy and paste the below letter and send to: 

Email address: http://www.state.nj.us/governor/about/contact/ 

After going to the link 

Step 1 - Select a Topic, select “Natural Resources” click continue 

Step 2 – Select a Sub-Topic, select “Fish, Game, and Wildlife” 

Fill in your information. 

“Subject” insert – “Sunday Bow Hunting Bill A1669 / S802 ” 

“Message” insert – -- -- - Copy and paste below letter. 

The Honorable Jon S. Corzine 
Governor, State of New Jersey 
Office of the Governor 
PO Box 001 
Trenton, NJ 08625 

Re: Bill A1669 / S802 

Sunday Bow Hunting 

Dear Governor Corzine: 

Please sign the above bill into law and allow Sunday bow hunting on private property and Wildlife Management Areas. 

The addition of Sunday bow hunting will help to improve management of deer populations and add revenue to the Division of Fish and Wildlife by increased license sales. It will also provide those with a traditional work week an opportunity to hunt. Although the bill will only make approximately 14 Sundays available for hunting they are critical to those of us that must work a traditional work week. 

Currently, activities such as bird watching, walking, and jogging are allowed 365 days per year. Horseback riding is allowed on 17 Wildlife Management Areas by permit and only 800 permits are issued per year allowing for 365 days of unrestricted use. A check of the records indicates that no accidents have occurred between horseback riders and hunters, where the two groups are concentrated. 

WMAs were originally purchased entirely from the sale of hunting and fishing licenses and operational funding is still provided entirely by hunters and anglers. The hunting season limits our access to these WMAs to only 25% of the amount of time horseback riding, bird watching, jogging and walking is allowed. I’m sure that you will agree that the addition of 14 days of Sunday bow hunting is a wise and reasonable request. 

Governor Corzine, I am one of 650,000 New Jerseyans who hunt, fish and vote. I ask that you sign the Sunday Bow hunting bill into law. 

Sincerely,


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

Do the horseback riders have to pay for their permits in NJ? In VA everyone, *except* hunters and fishermen, have free use of the WMA.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*And, bowhunters, crossbow hunters*

and muzzle loader hunters have to pay for extra licenses over and above the regular licenses........................with the one exception of deer chasers with dogs. THEY get to aggravate the hell out of land owners and people that truly hunt and pay nothing extra to do it. Deer chasers with dogs are also the reason bowhunters are not allowed to hunt on Sundays. Wake up Virginia


----------

